# CBS MASTERWORKS Kazuo Yairi



## AndrewJ (May 16, 2019)

Hi everyone,

New to the forum and wanted to post this guitar that’s been in my family since new.
It’s a 1969 CBS MW Y1050 Hand Made Exclusively by Kazuo Yairi in Japan
I’ll post pics...
This guitar sounds like a church choir full of 9 year old boys. It hasn’t been TLC’d for decades so I’m off to brother Long and brother McQuade for a cleaning and set-up.

Does anyone have any more info on KY built stuff from the ‘60’s? Fender sold to CBS I understand for a stint back then, and KY would have only been only 35 years old....

Make me an offer!

Andy


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would love to have that guitar but am afraid it is beyond the price I would pay for a guitar. It is a very special one for sure. K. Yairi was a master builder and anyone who has played his guitars knows they are in the upper echelon in quality and tone. Here are some links for you. There are some knowledgeable people over at AGF that can likely help you. My guess is that pricing would be somewhere between $2000.00-4000.00.

Alvarez-Yairi- K. Yairi Discussion Group (Guitarsite)

Can Anyone Tell Me About This Guitar? - Page 2 - The Acoustic Guitar Forum


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I used to have an Alvarez Yairi that was ok. There were a few Yairi guitar makers, but I think the one you have is one of the good ones. I think the Alvarez Yairi ones were another Yairi (brother or son of K.) and a bit cheaper, with laminated sides and back. Post some pics.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is good vid of a guy playing a well worn AY...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> I used to have an Alvarez Yairi that was ok. There were a few Yairi guitar makers, but I think the one you have is one of the good ones. I think the Alvarez Yairi ones were another Yairi (brother or son of K.) and a bit cheaper, with laminated sides and back. Post some pics.


There was S. Yairi and K. Yairi. They both made solid and laminated b/s guitars. However, K. Yairi is known the the better builder of the two although an S. Yairi guitar is also a fine instrument.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

One never sees the S Yairi models come up for sale-people hang on to them


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

AndrewJ said:


> I’ll post pics...


Welcome to the forum! If you want to post pics directly from your computer, you will need to become a member (~$18.00/year). If you do not have a membership, you will need to use a host (e.g., Imgur).



AndrewJ said:


> Make me an offer!


If you want to sell the guitar, there is a special section in the forum. You must be a member and state an asking price.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

I had quite a few Sadao Yairis while in Japan, all from the 1960s except the one1971 that I brought back to Canada with me because it was the best of the bunch. Sometimes AKA as Sada Yairi, like a nick name in English, Robert becomes Bob type thing. None of mine were laminates, all were very nice, well made guitars but simply could not bring them all back with me. Sada is long dead and according to info in Japan he was either the brother or cousin of Kazuo, who is, to my knowledge still alive and evidently not very willing to discuss Sadao. There is a long history of Kazuo in my Japan Vintage book with tons of pics and info, sadly all in Japanese but according to that book, he returned to Japan in 1964 to begin building his own line so if yours in from 1969, it is quite early. My oldest Sada Yairi was dated 1964 and had figured mahogany back and sides.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

He died fairly recently.

Kazuo Yairi - obituary


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

died 2014, I was still in Japan, shocked I did not hear about that. At the local Rock Inn shop they had techs from the Kazuo factory coming to the city and I asked the staff if I could bring my Sadao guitars but they suggested it probably wouldn't be a good idea so there was bad blood. He left a legacy that will continue for a long time to come.


----------



## DougH (Jan 27, 2020)

AndrewJ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the forum and wanted to post this guitar that’s been in my family since new.
> It’s a 1969 CBS MW Y1050 Hand Made Exclusively by Kazuo Yairi in Japan
> ...


Hi Andrew - My brother-in-law passed away recently - he was a great guitar player - I am helping my sister by selling his 5 guitars - one of them is exactly what you described - a Y1050 Hand Made by Kasuo Yairi - I was wondering if you sold your and if so how and if you can share how much you got for it - I am in Ottawa


----------



## Highlander MacLeod (Jun 30, 2021)

This thread may be dead but I'm going to try anyway...

Just picked up:
CBS Masterworks by Kazuo Yairi
MWG-y1050
47372 stamped on heelblock

Looking for date confirmation (I heard 1969, but I think the '47' means it's a 1972), and a possible value guesstimate.

Plays nice, some superficial playing damage on the top near the neck and dishing of the fretboard from decades of chording.

Quite a bit quieter than my Yamaha FG355 due to the smaller body, but sounds like a dream.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Highlander MacLeod said:


> This thread may be dead but I'm going to try anyway...
> 
> Just picked up:
> CBS Masterworks by Kazuo Yairi
> ...


I think the last two #'s may be the year. I had an old CBS Masterworks - not a "Yairi", but a ladder-braced grand auditorium size I wish I never sold. I like these guitars.


----------



## Enzo Palumbo (Jan 2, 2020)

Everton FC said:


> I think the last two #'s may be the year. I had an old CBS Masterworks - not a "Yairi", but a ladder-braced grand auditorium size I wish I never sold. I like these guitars.


I have a CBS Masterworks Kazuo Yairi Classical guitar. The model number is MWG Y-1025. The number on the neck block is 11467. I bought it in 1973 from one of my brother's friends. I was 14 years old at the time. I believe he bought it new in Toronto, maybe in 1970 or 71. Could the last 2 digits in 11467 be the year it was made? I always thought that it was made in 1970 or 71 because my brother's friend purchased it around that time and he said it was new, and it still looked new when I bought it from him. Maybe it is older. Could someone help me with the date?


----------

